
Show HN: Intriguing Python One-Liner - wvlia5
https://gist.github.com/wvlia5/f57885972721aacfc5bca393f4771f32
======
timeattack
Nothing really interesting. It just following python script encoded in binary
mapped to utf-8 characters:

    
    
        song=b'<truncated>'
    
        class PlaysoundException(Exception):
         pass
        def _playsoundWin(sound, block = True):
         from ctypes import c_buffer, windll
         from random import random
         from time   import sleep
         from sys import getfilesystemencoding
         def winCommand(*command):
          buf = c_buffer(255)
          command = ' '.join(command).encode(getfilesystemencoding())
          errorCode = int(windll.winmm.mciSendStringA(command, buf, 254, 0))
          if errorCode:
           errorBuffer = c_buffer(255)
           windll.winmm.mciGetErrorStringA(errorCode, errorBuffer, 254)
           exceptionMessage = (' Error ' + str(errorCode) + ' for command:' + '  ' + command.decode() + ' ' + errorBuffer.value.decode())
           raise PlaysoundException(exceptionMessage)
          return buf.value
         alias = 'playsound_' + str(random())
         winCommand('open "' + sound + '" alias', alias)
         winCommand('set', alias, 'time format milliseconds')
         durationInMS = winCommand('status', alias, 'length')
         winCommand('play', alias, 'from 0 to', durationInMS.decode())
         if block:
          sleep(float(durationInMS) / 1000.0)
        def _playsoundOSX(sound, block = True):
         from AppKit  import NSSound
         from Foundation import NSURL
         from time    import sleep
    
         if '://' not in sound:
          if not sound.startswith('/'):
           from os import getcwd
           sound = getcwd() + '/' + sound
          sound = 'file://' + sound
         url   = NSURL.URLWithString_(sound)
         nssound = NSSound.alloc().initWithContentsOfURL_byReference_(url, True)
         if not nssound:
          raise IOError('Unable to load sound named: ' + sound)
         nssound.play()
    
         if block:
          sleep(nssound.duration())
        def _playsoundNix(sound, block=True):
         if not block:
          raise NotImplementedError(
           "block=False cannot be used on this platform yet")
         import os
         try:
          from urllib.request import pathname2url
         except ImportError:
          from urllib import pathname2url
         import gi
         gi.require_version('Gst', '1.0')
         from gi.repository import Gst
         Gst.init(None)
         playbin = Gst.ElementFactory.make('playbin', 'playbin')
         if sound.startswith(('http://', 'https://')):
          playbin.props.uri = sound
         else:
          playbin.props.uri = 'file://' + pathname2url(os.path.abspath(sound))
         set_result = playbin.set_state(Gst.State.PLAYING)
         if set_result != Gst.StateChangeReturn.ASYNC:
          raise PlaysoundException(
           "playbin.set_state returned " + repr(set_result))
         bus = playbin.get_bus()
         bus.poll(Gst.MessageType.EOS, Gst.CLOCK_TIME_NONE)
         playbin.set_state(Gst.State.NULL)
        from platform import system
        system = system()
        if system == 'Windows':
         playsound = _playsoundWin
        elif system == 'Darwin':
         playsound = _playsoundOSX
        else:
         playsound = _playsoundNix
        del system
    
        try:
         import base64, os, threading
         def play():
          try:
           fname='./rickroll018377.mp3'
           with open(fname,'wb') as f: f.write(base64.b64decode(song))
           playsound(fname)
           os.remove(fname)
          except:pass
         threading.Thread(target=play).start()
        except: pass
    
        a,t,m="ALERT!! : ","You've been RickRolled",'''Never gonna give you up,
        Never gonna let you down,
        Never gonna run around
        and desert you.'''
        try: from tkinter import Tk, messagebox;Tk().withdraw();messagebox.showwarning(a+t,m)
        except:
         try: import Tkinter,tkMessageBox;Tkinter.Tk().withdraw();tkMessageBox.showwarning(a+t,m)
         except: print(m,t)

------
nvusuvu
That is very interesting. Would love to know what is going on here.

~~~
wvlia5
Stay tuned for updates

